# Basement theater room questions



## faxmonkey (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I'm a new member and have a design layout question for you guys.
I have a room in the basement that i'd like to make into a theater area. I say area because it's not fully enclosed. I would like to put a heavy drape/curtains on the wall with windows to make the room as dark as possible. The basement is finished with carpet on the floor.

The area is 19x15 with a height of 7.5 ft. 
1. Where would it be best to put the screen? I think I'm going to paint the screen on a wall.
2. I have a smaller closed in room that is 15x10 but i think that it might be too small for a theater room?
3. Screen size?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome

I would put the screen on the 15' wall. That will give you the most space and the best symmetry. Screen size - up to your preference and how many rows of seats.

15x10 can be made to work again pending how many seats you want. If you just want 3 or so, it would be fine pending symmetry issues and certainly easier from an isolation standpoint and being able to pressurize the room with the sub.


----------



## faxmonkey (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. We are a family of 5, so it would at least have to have that many seats.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I dont' know your viewing preferences but would think 100" or a bit more.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

With the screen on the 15' wall, that closet space would be ideal for equipment storage..


----------



## faxmonkey (Mar 22, 2011)

That's what i was thinking Prof.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

1. Screen on 15' wall.
2. Equipment in back closet
3. Row of 2 seats (or small couch) against back wall on 8" tall, 6' deep riser (seating against the wall isn't ideal, but we all make compromises). Back row viewing would be about 18' from the screen.
4. Heavy drapes on the windows.
5. If not already there, put doors at other 3 entrances (room, hallway, top or bottom of stairs).
6. Is that a niche where the current TV is? Can you remove it? If so, do it.
7. Put row of 3 seats in front of the riser. Viewing would be about 12' from the screen.
8. Screen size: 120" (16:9) that is about 2' off the floor OR 153" (2.4:1) that is also about 2' off the floor
9. Mount projector centered on the rear wall so the lens is about 1' from the ceiling (should line the lens up with the top of the screen).
10. Paint the ceiling a dark color (flat)
11. Paint front wall black around the screen, or at least have a 6" black border.


----------



## faxmonkey (Mar 22, 2011)

spartanstew
6. Is that a niche where the current TV is? Can you remove it? If so, do it.
--- I can only get rid of the one farthest from stairs(door at the top of stairs already there). I thought about using that area for small fridge/popcorn/candy area. 

Thank you. Very informative!


----------

